# jetty grouper



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

Beautiful 65 degree weather in Destin Florida, snuck out with the wife to play with these little rascals. After loosing over a dozen to break-offs and hook pulls I finally landed one for the photo op. Ended the day with 6 total and all released. the lure of the day was 6' tsunami heavy swim bait fished tight to the rocks on a 11'6 cts s-8/vs250. all and all it was a beautiful day to be out.

going out tomorrow if anyone would like to tag along.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Try not to smile so big next time, people might mistake you for being happy that you caught a nice fish....

Haha, just messin' man. Nice catch, sounds like you had a killer day out there!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Right on man! Make sure you go back in July!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Try not to smile so big next time, people might mistake you for being happy that you caught a nice fish....
> 
> Haha, just messin' man. Nice catch, sounds like you had a killer day out there!


He looks just like I did when I caught my fatty... What?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Heck yeah...thats a beauty


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice inshore gag!!!!! that's got to be a blast on the rocks.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sweet report, thats a great way to get it done, sounds like fun, bummer that its not in season but still a classic pic


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice fish.

We were on the island Saturday. Miserable all day.

Are they still dredging the pass?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! :thumbup:


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> We were on the island Saturday. Miserable all day.
> 
> Are they still dredging the pass?


Dredging's been over for about a month now.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Boboe said:


> Dredging's been over for about a month now.


Thanks Bo.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

East Jetty nice, pulled some nice over slot reds there and some small flounder.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Slingtoling, That looks like the ultimate salt water wade fishing! To balance on those rocks with the big G-men of Destin Jetty takes some agility and strength. Great shot and story.
We're standing at attention to that, here at Pensacola Pass!


----------

